# startin' up a 10



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Please reply...


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think 2 rams would be okay in a 10 gallon along with say 3-5 guppies, and 2 ottos or 2 cories. As for tetras, I believe you'll be okay with any kind, its a matter of personal choice. The rams are the limiting factor b/c they require the most space. 

In terms of plants, you can read around and find out the basics requirements to grow plants, such as lighting, fertilzers, co2, etc. But to give you an idea, for a low tech setup. Low light plants like java fern, java moss, anubias will do fine with just under between 2.0 wpg (watts per gallon). DIY co2 or Flourish excel will provide co2 and help them do better. As for fertilizers, flourish and flourish iron will help you, or go to Gregwatson.com and purchase some NPK and plantex for a year worths supply for under $20.

If you have more light above 2 wpg, then you'll need co2, and fertilizers. 

Oh ya, 10 gallon is not too small to run co2. 

If you desire more specific answers, and advice, how many watts are you running, DIY co2, fertilizers? 

Best of Luck! roud:

the KIDD


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

First you need to choose the gravel (flourite,eco complete)

Second you have to know what type of tank you want like low light, mid, or high. Then you can chose your plants based on that.

Just to add you can add Co2 and should add Co2 for light from mid-high to high light tanks. Your fish will tell you if there is too much Co2 in the tank by gasping at the surface. This is why you should watch your fish for the next day or so.

Here is a link that will help you tell how much Co2 in the tank. Note before you start adding Co2 test your PH and GH too get a base line. Then test the next morning before you trun on the lights and again before you trun off the lights to get your range.

GOOD LUCK roud:


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Alright.... I have 2 male guppies in there right now. (a snakeskin and a HB  ) Tommorow im gonna head on over to the pet store: mind you im just a kid so my current budget is $90 :icon_bigg . Im gonna get some stock for my tank (maybe the tetras) and also some eco-complete, or laterite ( which one works best? :icon_conf ) i might not be able to get a co2 for a while though. Im going to try to find some rams, but i might want to hold off on them, considering the last 3 i have gotten in my other attepts have failed. Once again, would one of those little dropper bottles of plant nutrients work for a while? (How much would co2 for a 10 gallon be? :icon_conf ) Thanks for your replies!


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neoman,

Not sure what you mean by small dropper for plants. If you are refering to Seachem Flourish line of fertilizers or any liquid fertilizer that typically are found at petsmart for $7-8 then yes. But if it is something else, you're gonna need to be a little more specific, because you got me puzzled  Here's a link for liquid fertilizers: http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/category.xml?pcid1=3349;category_id=3141 

But it's cheaper to go to get gregwatson.com dry fertilizers because it will last you 1+ year supply for $20 vs 1-1.5 month with other liquid fertilizers for $20.

For CO2, you need to test PH and KH, and find the relationship according to the chart here, but you want between 20-30 ppm: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23531

You can run a Do It Yourself Co2 for cheap $10, and run it into your filter intake, just requires monthly attention for making the yeast recipe, and you drinking some juice or soda (for the bottle). here's some articles regarding it http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23742

As for lighting...hmm I assume you have the standard stock lighting so 15w standard flourscent. You're probably going to need more lite if you want to grow plants well, stick to low lights plants if you can. or checkout ahsupply.com for a 36watt upgrade.

Ask around in the Swap and shop section for low light plants, people are generally really nice about portions of plants, and price. 

Again, Best of Luck! roud: 

the KIDD


----------



## Luigi (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree with the Kid,

If I were you I would do this with my $100 budget

1. Go to Petsmart pricematch Seachem Flourite with this
http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=28673;category_id=3145 - $12.99

2. Read DIY CO2 articles, get your yeast + bottle + tubing - $6-7

3. Go to gregwatson.com get 1lb of each for $20 shipped

Monopotassium Phosphate KH2PO4 
Potassium Sulphate K2S04 
Potassium Nitrate KN03 
Plantex CSM+B 

4. Lights Ahsupply.com for 36watt kit - $41.99
5. Get a 36 watt bulb - 23.95 + 5-7 shipping

That's all for about $90-100.
You could go cheaper for lights and combine #'s 4 & 5
with a coralife fixture and add a 6500k bulb to the order. $55-60 shipped. 

Luigi


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty nice budget, Luigi.  I didn't know Petsmart would match web prices!

Only one thing missing. To effectively run and understand a CO2-injected, Greg Watson-style PMDD fertilized tank, you really need the following test kits:

Iron
GH/KH
Phosphate

That's in addition to the kits you should really should have for *any* tank:

pH
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate

Oh yeah, and then there's the plants and fish... :tongue:

One extra possible price-cutting measure. If your 10 gallon has an incandescent hood and has sufficient clearance, you can pop some compact-fluorescent spiral lights in there for a lot more lumens.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for your replies again :icon_bigg And sorry i have so many questions... im new at planted tanks  Yes kid, those were the "dropper bottles" i was wonndering about. I think i will wait a little while on co2 and get that until i have enough money for a proper co2 system. Ive decided on 1-2 rams (depending on how many i find, the price, and their health :fish: ) some congo tetras (probably 3) @ guppies, 2 ottos, and a cory. I havent decided for plants yet... how many watts of light would it take to make the tank a "high light" tank? Thanks again! roud:


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

1-2 wpg = low
2-3 wpg = medium/low
3.0 wpg = medium/high light

Generally anything above 3.0 wpg should allow you to grow anything. Luigi layed out a good plan for you and your budget. DIY C02 is affordable, again make the yeast reaction in a bottle, drill ahole in the bottle cap, pull one side of the line into bottle, the other in filter intake, no more than $10. The light is the most expensive for your setup. 

I recommend, getting lights first, work on DIY CO2, and understand dry fertilizers. 

Good Luck! roud: 
the KIDD


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

The rule doesn't apply to small tanks krazykid, 60-96 watts is considered higher light for 10g.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> The rule doesn't apply to small tanks krazykid, 60-96 watts is considered higher light for 10g.


I've heard that many times, but never understood why? Seems like in a smaller tank the distance from the lights to the bottom is smaller, so it should be easier to get good illumination.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

i have a 10g planted... i dont dose ferts.... and no co2... have had it up since week after labor day weekend this year.. plants all grow great... this is with a stock fixture one 18watt bulb (may be 15watt cant remember) so its about 20 wats give or take! you can grow all low light plants and quite a few medium light plants along with a few high light here and there... in my tank i have two blue rams 2 ott's and i had two corries one died... i advise u to at least get two corries they like to be with their own kind and dont worry one more wont hurt... i still need to get another one.. so here is what i did with my tank. bought a new bulb since im using an extremely old fixture. then i got a regular hang on powerfilter.. works great! then i got a bag of flourite and washed it heavily (i paid the $25....) i waited a few days to let all that settle... now here is ur step to add ur hardscape.. i did mine later. after that i let that settle a day or two then i headed up to my favorite lfs and got a few plants. my selection that day was 1 aunbus coffilioa a microswordy like plant... (still havent bothered to id it) red and green wedditti and some java moss. (later that week i got some cobomba clippings free!) you should talk to the lfs employees because i know at mine they are more than willing to give away the clipping free so they dont throw them out. after i got the plants i waited around a week. then i picked up a trio of amono shrimp. (gost would be better in ur case since u know u want rams) and i also got 2 ott's (if i was to do it over i would of gotten 3 or 4. now let all those settle at the moment you have a completely no matinence tank for the most part! also get a few corries... u can throw some fish food for those tho....

now you let ur plants grow! and then later after it gets established add the main fishies the rams but they will eat shrimp so once u add the rams the shrimp are gone....

well theres my 2cents hope it gives u an idea of how i did mine and hopefully will help you with urs.. have questions ask away its a great forum and ive learned most if not all i know about planted tanks here! roud: 

Fn

PS. to this day i spent $75 on the tank (already had tank filter and hood) so ur budget is perfect... im also in the same boat as you being younger :icon_roll


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

well i THOUGHT i was going to the petstore today but some people in my family cant keep promises..... I HATE being a kid.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neoman said:


> well i THoUGHT i was going to the petstore today but some people in my family cant keep promises..... I HATE being a kid.



lol who doesnt.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

well... ive given up. Im never going to be taken to the pet store to get anything, the more i ask to be driven there the more I get yelled at. Looks like thiss project is down the drain, im tired of waiting for something so simple... and its not like i dont have the money for it...... I HATE BEING A KID AND NOT BEING OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE

Thanks for all your help anyways


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neoman said:


> well... ive given up. Im never going to be taken to the pet store to get anything, the more i ask to be driven there the more I get yelled at. Looks like thiss project is down the drain, im tired of waiting for something so simple... and its not like i dont have the money for it...... I HATE BEING A KID AND NOT BEING OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE
> 
> Thanks for all your help anyways


o come on dont give up that easy... why not try and use stuff u have around ur house? and is there a stream or pond near u? maybe u could get some plants from there? ect ect and if ur really tied up maybe a mail order catalog would help u get the stuff....

u dont HAVE to go to a lfs to get stuff now:thumbsup: 

Fn


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

i just went to my local pond and gots some plants... i tihnk theyre gonna die htough, considering o dont have any flourite.... i am setting up some packageds online... ive decided il go ahead and go though with it. Even though shippings a B****. Ive decided to go with diamond tetras instead of congos... since theyre smaller and a less dominating species. i dont know if im gonna get rams anymore, so i might go ahead and get some cherries.... BTW, thanks again for supporting me.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

alright, well i dont know how, but im gonna get some flourite. I also found this, and I am planning on getting it. http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=15517690


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi that is a good system for a 10. You will have to chang the yeast mixture because most of the packets that come with it and our really old and dont do to much. Ask around and gets some other peoples mixtures and see what works for you or try some yeast mixtures your self. Good luck and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Neo,

Good idea trying nearby ponds. I have a 1gal cube that I had set up with only stuff from my lake. Never needed fluorite. Check out the Diana Walstead threads in the Aqua Botanic All Wet Thumbs forum for lots of info on natural planted tanks.

I set up my very first planted tank only with stuff over the internet since I was disabled and confined to the house for 6 mo. 

You can do this!

Fig:thumbsup:


----------



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

*10 gallons of glory*

Hi Neoman.

I have a 10 gallon like you.

I use a DIY 2L pop bottle C02. Easy as pie and A LOT cheaper than the system by Hagan Nutrifin. Either way, you'll end up doing the same amount of work - so you're better spending your money on lights!

My 10 gal came with an incadescent hood (2 light sockets end-to-end). You can buy mini CF bulbs by coralife that will fit into this hood from Big Als on line. I have two of them, 20 watts each.

You can also buy your fertilizers from a hydroponics store if mom's not keen about ordering on line. If you need to know the acronyms for the fertilizers, let us know. Here's my schedule:

Dosing dry: NPK on Monday’s, Wednesdays and Fridays. (MACROS: Nitrate (N) is 1/8 tsp, Potassium is 1/32 tsp and Phosphate (P), 1/32 tsp) and trace elements Tuesdays and Thursdays (MICROS: Seachem iron and comprehensive is 1.5 cc and excel 1.0 cc).I will change to Plantex CSB+B - 1/32 tsp – when seachem products finished. Sunday there is no dosing but a 50% water change is done.

You can get small enough teaspoons at most kitchen stores for about $4 - they read dash, smidgen and pinch. To measure it: Dash = 1/8 teaspoon Smidgen = 1/32 teaspoon Pinch = 1/16 teaspoon. Also, I use a syringe bought at a local drug store for $1, they read in cc's.

I used flourite. It is messy. WASH WASH WASH it. Then wash it again. When you add water, do it REALLY slow, pouring on top of an upside down plate.

I am now growing a jungle of plants, to the point that I'm giving them away to friends. So, to help out a fellow-fish keeper with a limited budget like me, if you give me your address, I'll post you some in a birthday card. (Have to do the birthday card because of x-border issues - but have shipped and received lots of plants that have been mailed.)

Also, I agree about the Cory's - get two. They're my favourite!

Best of luck!


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

julesann said:


> So, to help out a fellow-fish keeper with a limited budget like me, if you give me your address, I'll post you some in a birthday card. Best of luck!


Ditto here-willing to send hornwort and java moss if you need it no charge, no shipping....

Figs


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I just went to the pet store. (finally!) I picked up a bag of eco-complete and a diamond tetra, just one. im gonna set it up later today, with some help from my dad. Now, i have to work on the lights. If my parents O.K. your offers... ill pm you guys. Thanks


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I set up the eco- complete, and it looks great. I basically dead-headed the plants, so now, i just have 2 or 3 stems. The water is clearing up already too. My tetra seems to have gotten injured a small amount... his tail is bleeding some, but he is still swimming fine and seems to be O.K. even though he has been experiencing some high stress. WOW. I didnt think id get even this far!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

BUMP
Also, ive decided on MAYBE 1 or 2 more diamond tetras, then different red tetras (sepraes, von rios, ets) all adding up to about 10 tetras. then, im gonna get my blue rams later on. IN the middle will be two julii cories.

also, julesann, where you willing to ship and send them to me all for free? just wondering. Thanks! - Neo


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

somebody please reply....

Figgy... I sent you a PM regarding the hornwort/Java Moss.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

PM & plants sent...

Sounds good so far...but how many fish are you planning for this 10g? 10 tetras and 2 blue rams as well? In my world, that'd be a pretty big bio-load. At least go slowly with adding them so you don't crash the tank cycling.

Fig


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

hehe. thats funny


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

well i went to the local petco today... i found an amizing sight... for being at petco, of course. They ACTUALLY had cardinal tetras, and some blkue rams! I have decided to make this my whole setup.... cardinals and blue ram(s)(1-2 still) some of the rams where even long finned! wow! ( I also picked up some anacharis and a small sword-like plant.... the tank is starting to look GREAT! (Pics to come soon)


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

[RK] said:


> hehe. thats funny


Ummm, what part, exactly?

Fig


----------



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

Absolutely free, including shipping. It will come in a birthday card as mentioned before to avoid hassles across the border. PM me with your address and I'll get them in the mail for you right away.


----------



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the PM. I'll take a look at my cuttings this weekend, or maybe I'll wait until after Christmas to avoid having them sit in the mail a few extra days. Shipping is free.

I'll list each species and what I know about them. Basically, if I can grow them, ANYONE can grow them. They're all pretty hardy clippings which I trim and then put in a 5 gallon plant nursary to harden them up a bit for travel.

I know I definately have some Hygro Tropic Sunset, Bacopa Caroliniana, Watersprite, Rotala Rotundifolia and probably a few others I can ship that will work OK in your set-up.

Catch is, when you have some of your own clippings to spare, share with others. In your case, since you're young, you may want to ask for postage fees.

Jules :thumbsup:


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Alright... Im doing some water tests right now... right now, here are the water conditions:

Ammonia- 0ppm
Nitrites- 0ppm

I was gonna test the Kh and Gh but i need to buy new test kits for those... so yea.
Do you think my water is ready for rams? Its been running for 2-3 weeks now, and those are the condition.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I got the plants today figgy... thank you so much! I put the Java moss on my piece of driftwood, the tank looks great. What was the lettuce- like plant? I couldnt seem to tell where it started and where it ended.... Once again.... thank you so much! I got a lot more plants than i thought i would... Ill snap some pictures as soon as my camera battery charges up, which takes a while.... so, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Neo,

You're prolly asking about the plant that's a Wisteria. Check out the website Plantgeek.com for lots more info and id's on other plants.


As to your chems--have there been any animals in the tank? If not, it may not be cycled at all without an ammonia source. I usually just put in a fish a week until I get it stocked they way I want it or use Biospira if I stock all at once, it's up to you.

Figs


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

yea... ive had the 2 guppies (which i will take out once i get rams) in there ever since the tank has started. One of the cardinals died mysteriously today....


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Might want to hold off on the rams and watch the guppies for problems a couple days...

Fig


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea, ive decided to wait till the weekend. If there are any more deaths by then, im gonna hold of even longer. Im hoping that the LFS still has them in stock.... 

Is the long finned variety more delicate than the regular rams? Im debating which one to get when the time comes.

Also, if everything survives, im planning on getting a few (2-3) more cardinals. (The other 3 survived the night.) That will be my whole setup, about 6 cardinals and a pair of rams.(also a diamond tetra if I cant get rid of it... although it seems to get along with the guppies so I might just put it in the tank that im putting them in) Thanks for all your help,

Neo


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I just did about a..... 40% water change. Im going to do this weekly, maybe even twice a week when i get the rams. Ive found I need to buy a new heater ( i thought I had one.... but i realized I sold it with another fish tank) and a pH decreaser( my waters pH is about 7.4-7.6). AfterI get those 2 things, my water should be PERFECT for rams.

The three remaining cardinals are my test subjects.... if they surive just a little longer (which I am pretty sure that they will), Im going to head over to the LFS and pick up a ram. Once that one has been in my tank for a while (it will be a male) i will get a female for it.

I rearanged my plants/driftwood/stones, and IMO it looks a lot better. I promise I will put up pics of the tank as soon as I can.... But they are not easy to take for some reason. They always end up too soft/blurry.

P.S.- The only plant that seems to have a little die-off is the Anacharis... one of the only 2 plants that werent given to me by you, figgy. I cant thank you enough for that generous heap of cuttings!

-Neo


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I found a pH decreaser in my 55 gallon tank stand... which is odd, seing as that is my Malawi tank...

But I am gradually bringing down the ph, it is currently now at about 7.0-7.2. Just a little more and then ill run out and buy a heater. Then ill check all the other conditions again. Im really excited! I dont think I have ever had a tank progress this quickly!


_Edit_- I finally got it down to 6.8-7! Now all I need is a heater!


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

I just spent an hour reading this post from begining to end now where are those pics you promised 5 times!!!:icon_eek:


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I just got some pics, uploaded them, and I am now downsizing them. as soon as I wake up ill put them on photobucket, and then i can out them on here. I got my ram too! It is a beautiful long finned female that I thought was a male at first.  Silly me. It is full of character. Now, I just need to get a male for it. Also, when I looked to get more cardinals, they were sold out! (Or maybe they just died :/) anyways, im glad that I got the ones I got.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

And here are the long awaited pictures:
(I took alot of the ram, but I there is ONE full tank shot in here...)


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looking awsome!!

i would move some of the moss to the driftwood and tie it down. then do the same it the rocks in a about a month max you will have some nicely covered moss objects that will blend right in! nice ram!


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

YAY! Pics!!!

NICE looking rams! The tank is coming along nicely!

Fig


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

I like the pics, I agree with the above post a bit of moss on the rocks and driftwood would make a difference.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I just did another 40-50% water change.I reaaranged the rocks, hoping that the ram would find a new territory.This is the longest-surviving ram I have had for a while! Also, I took the advice, although I had done it before, I out the moss in a hole on the driftwood. I also have a nice arrangement of plants in the mid-ground area. But boy, was it a pain to put in. The plants kept popping out just as I put them in! When the water clears up a little, ill take some more pictures. 

I just realized how much my plants have grown! The red ludwigia-like plant has gotten about 1/3 bigger! My anacharis..... It is flooding the whole right side of the tank! A chute on my little sword has gotten about 2 inches tallerm and the clump of java moss has gotten about 1/5 bigger. This is my first EVER success with a planted tank! (Also... look at the ram in the photos... Notice 2 snail-like things inside her belly..... One is on top, another is near the tail. Could this be a parasite? It has always had this, butI only noticed this yesterday.)P.S.- The pictures were taken on friday, the day after I got the ram.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

Neoman said:


> I just did another 40-50% water change.I reaaranged the rocks, hoping that the ram would find a new territory.This is the longest-surviving ram I have had for a while! Also, I took the advice, although I had done it before, I out the moss in a hole on the driftwood. I also have a nice arrangement of plants in the mid-ground area. But boy, was it a pain to put in. The plants kept popping out just as I put them in! When the water clears up a little, ill take some more pictures.
> 
> I just realized how much my plants have grown! The red ludwigia-like plant has gotten about 1/3 bigger! My anacharis..... It is flooding the whole right side of the tank! A chute on my little sword has gotten about 2 inches tallerm and the clump of java moss has gotten about 1/5 bigger. This is my first EVER success with a planted tank! (Also... look at the ram in the photos... Notice 2 snail-like things inside her belly..... One is on top, another is near the tail. Could this be a parasite? It has always had this, butI only noticed this yesterday.)P.S.- The pictures were taken on friday, the day after I got the ram.


when i had smaller tetras in a 10 gallon tank I would end up killing them off with a 50 percent water change. In my experience you are better off done more frequent water changes at 10-15 percent vs one large one of over half the tank. I was told changing over half the tank at a time can really change the chemistry in the tank and rapid water temp .


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Remember the plant that I found in the pond? Well, I trimmed them down befoore i put the eco complete in. One was just about a 1 inch stem with 4 or 5 small buds ssticking out of it. Now, the top bud is about 4 inches long! IM heading to the petstore most likely tommorow, Im gonna try and pick up some plants while Im there


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

You have some updated pics? I just setup a 10 gallon planted tank and will have pics shortly. Did you use ecocomplete for subsrate or gravel?


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

No updated pics yet. I think my ram is dying, he is always at an angle, gasping for air.... at the bottome of the tank. I think it is too late to do anything about it though.

Yes, I did use eco-complete as a substrate.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

No dont say your rams are ding I just bought 4 for my 10g and they cost a pretty penny. I use to do 50+ water changes and it had no effect on the tetras but I also filled it back up with 2g of filtered water. But now with the rams I will have to pay attention to the water quality and do more small water changes.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

actually, he died a couple days ag.  Im not gonna try my hand at rams again, at least not for a while. For now, ill let the tank be, and get a couple more plants. I need to start trimming my anacharis!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neoman said:


> actually, he died a couple days ag.  Im not gonna try my hand at rams again, at least not for a while. For now, ill let the tank be, and get a couple more plants. I need to start trimming my anacharis!


soarry to hear about your loss.. i wouldnt back off tho. try another ram. it might of just been a bad one. also how much was he around me hey are like $7 im thinking of getting 2 more and growing them out in my 10g then putting them into the 55g.

cant wait to see tank pics!

-=- fish newb -=-

the day after i planted a carpet of dwarf hg in my 55g my back and hands where soooo sore the next day. the price we pay for our tanks! lol


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

how long has your tank been running? If it is not perfectly stable yet then these sensitive little fish could die sooner. So far my rams are doing great and i am hoping that my tank is stable enough to keep them.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Because of the ram incident- im thinknig of getting a couple cream-sailfin lyretail mollies for my setup... they are so beautiful!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

By the way- I didnt actually measure it, but the tiny bit of anacharis in that picture is now about 2 and a half feet long.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

While I was buying crickets for my bearded dragon I saw a beautiful golden wonder killi... even more beautiful than the moly. Will this be an OK addition? I am also getting a couple of corys.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

*BUMP*

Sorry for the quadruple post... but can someone please reply?


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

I have 6 golden wonder killis, I bought them all the same size about 6 months ago from PetCo and 2 of the 6 grew faster,stronger, and more colorful and the rest just stayed the same size, lost color, and just sat there. Funny how the killis act. I had them in my 46 gal planted peaceful community tank and recently I noticed my largest killi (about2.5 inches long) had one of my pencil fish in its mouth! (I took pictures of it in my 46 gal log in the photobooth) so I took all 6 killis out and they are now living in a 20 gal with a female betta who also was terrorizing my peaceful fish in my 46... All in all the golden wonder killies are colorful, fascinating fish that stay in the upper region of the tank and can be aggressive and are voracious eaters!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I DIDNT go with the golden wonder killis. Instead, I got one small angelfish. I dont know what Im going to do with it when and if it gets bigger, but for now its getting along great with all of my other fish.

Im sorry that I havent updated in a while, Ive been a bit sidetracked. I recently got a bearded dragon, and he requires a lot of care. I have been spending a lot of time making him an ideal setup. 

ANYWAYS, I totally redid my tank, and I took out most of the anacharis. I had ripped it up previously to get some more clippings so that I could spread it out in my tank, but those just ended up dying. I think I might eventually just take out all of the anacharis, as it is creating a lot of dead plant matter in my tank.

Anyways, I think i am going to pick up some ludwigia and another anacharis-LIKE plant. It looks somewhat like it, but the circumfrence of the plant sections is larger. and the plant is softer. I will place these on the roght side of my tank that is currently empty. If I remember i will take some picures. I am not sure if I can get them up immedietly.

Thanks for listening,
Neoman


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

BUMP Please reply


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe E. najas or H. verticillata.  There are several plants that look like anacharis.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I made some canges. I got a plant called "parrots feather" at my local Petland. ( actually I got 2 of these) Its growing like crazy! Ive had it for three days and some stems have already started to grow out of the water. I think I need to trim!

Also, I god a nice little julii cory. What surprised me though was what I found at the pond.I went fishing with just a string and a hook (amazingly I cought about 9 fish!) and this girl came by with a small spongebob net. She let us use it, and we went to catch what everyone here calls minnows (but they are relly mosquito fish). So we go one time, swoop some up, and I cought an amazing little fish. I think it is eaither a bluegill or a sunfish. It is only about 3/4 in long, so I put it in my tank. He is doing great, and he is even eating the food! ( I didnt think he would) Hes pretty cool though. I cant wait to see when he grows up!(ill put him in a different tank or let him go)

I tihnk the tank is at its peak, the water is clear and everything is thriving.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

sounds cool that your going the real natural route. Lets see a pic of that blueguill.


----------

